
Download Google webfonts on the Linux desktop - somecoder
https://github.com/andrewsomething/typecatcher
======
somecoder
I was unaware Typecatcher was available on GitHub until just recently. I wrote
a blog post about it in 2014, wasn't on GitHub then:

[https://longren.io/install-all-google-web-fonts-on-ubuntu-
ea...](https://longren.io/install-all-google-web-fonts-on-ubuntu-easily/)

I've always found it very useful and is not widely known about, apparently.

